
Doctors find 526 teeth in boy's mouth in India - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_0ed0d0e2fabb3553b4622aaad7647503
======
zeristor
“ Ramani said the boy was suffering from a very rare condition called compound
composite odontoma. She said what caused the condition is unclear, but it
could be genetic or it could be due to environmental factors like radiation.”

Radiation?

